# Any suggestions on finding a new toy?



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey guys, so I was wondering if anyone knew of a place to get a trapeze similar to this one (obviously smaller) but made of a harder wood? Niko LOVED it but Tetra decided to chew through the seagrass and destroy it within 2 weeks. Learned I can't put in seagrass rope perches or swings with her :whatever:


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Hum...You could try using something like this as a more permanent flat swing.

Or you could try making a bead flooring (similar to this) out of safe beads

Or lastly, maybe you can replace the sea grass mat each time Tetra goes through it (that way she's always got her beak busy!). You can fine sea grass mats on ebay for around 3 USD or perhaps at a local craft store?

If you want help looking online for any of these or similar let me know - I LOVE looking for bird toys online. :>


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I had that for one of my parrots, and he absolutely loved it! I shop at MySafeBirdStore.com They make that one in smaller sizes too! You can get one most any place Super Bird Creations toys are sold. Online or specialty bird stores.

How about here on sale!: https://www.chewy.com/s?query=Super...MImb6DsIuY3gIVEHR-Ch0ZEQxREAAYASAAEgJ9YPD_BwE


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------

